# Brompton: Try b4 u buy and get £100 back...



## Kell (27 Apr 2016)

Sorry for the terrible text messaging title, but I was trying to get all of the important info in there.

You can now hire a Brompton through Brompton Bike Hire and then, if you go on to buy a Brompton for yourself, you can get up to £100 of your hire fees back.

https://www.bromptonbikehire.com/page/cashback


----------



## mustang1 (8 May 2016)

Yes it's great B have this deal. I was going to do the same thing but I was so convinced that I'd buy that I just did.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 May 2016)

Steels in Newcastle do the same thing - hire a Brompton to try it out and they deduct the hire fee from the purchase price. I did it so I could try out the gearing I thought I would need.


----------



## Kell (9 May 2016)

Unfortunately, it's come in too late for me.

With my old bike out of action, I hired a Brompton for about 5/6 weeks.

After a week I decided it was right for me and ordered one.


----------



## bikegang (9 May 2016)

annedonnelly said:


> Steels in Newcastle do the same thing - hire a Brompton to try it out and they deduct the hire fee from the purchase price. I did it so I could try out the gearing I thought I would need.



So you ordered one? Not many B riders in Newcastle....


----------



## annedonnelly (10 May 2016)

bikegang said:


> So you ordered one? Not many B riders in Newcastle....


I've had mine for over two years. I've seen a few others either on my train or around the station.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 May 2016)

bikegang said:


> So you ordered one? Not many B riders in Newcastle....



Not many riders of any letter of the alphabet in Newcastle.

A few on the Quayside where it's flat, but it's too hilly elsewhere for all but keen cyclists.

@annedonnelly, does the Boris bike-type scheme still run?


----------



## annedonnelly (10 May 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> @annedonnelly, does the Boris bike-type scheme still run?



No, they disappeared a couple of years ago. It was aimed at students mainly but I think they bring their own bikes.


----------



## windmiller (10 May 2016)

Steep hills run down to the Tyne along which runs the pleasant Hadrian's cycleway. The rest of Newcastle although not exactly flat isn't too hilly either.

Cycling through the city centre is hectic but no worse than York. There are less cyclists than York particularly of the utility type, though some of these may be in disguise wearing sportive audax attire. I see at least one Brompton rider a day, so they arent on the endangered species list yet.


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2016)

If you hire a Brompton from one of these docks at a train station does it come with a lock? 

I know the point is to be able to take it most places but I'm intending to go to a hospital visiting so I can't imagine they would want me wheeling a bike onto a ward.


----------



## robgul (22 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4269482, member: 45"]Brompton Docks are great. It's one thing being able to train it into London and hire a Boris Bike, but being able to pick up a Brompton and Temple Meads and take it on the train wherever you're going is great.[/QUOTE]

Yebbut - I don't get it - surely the simpler solution is to take the train to where you are going and then get a Brompton from the dock, and return it before the return train journey - rather than lugging the thing onto the train?

We have a Brompton Dock at the Stratford-upon-Avon Parkway station (i.e. the station on the edge of town) - according to the chap I've seen a couple of times checking the bikes the usage is almost nil .... 

Rob


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> If you hire a Brompton from one of these docks at a train station does it come with a lock?
> 
> I know the point is to be able to take it most places but I'm intending to go to a hospital visiting so I can't imagine they would want me wheeling a bike onto a ward.


I hired one a couple of months ago and worried about the bike when I needed the toilet. It took me about a minute to remember I could fold it, carry it, and keep it in view. The bike's foldiness reduces the need for a lock. If using the little wheels on the folded bike seems inappropriate, you can carry it. I wouldn't hesitate taking it into a ward folded.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Aug 2016)

summerdays said:


> If you hire a Brompton from one of these docks at a train station does it come with a lock?
> 
> I know the point is to be able to take it most places but I'm intending to go to a hospital visiting so I can't imagine they would want me wheeling a bike onto a ward.



I've never taken mine to a hospital but Dawn who sells them at my LBS told me she'd taken hers into the hospital visiting her mum regularly. Folded and using the mini-wheels to roll. It's no different to taking a push-chair in really. But without the fractious toddler


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Aug 2016)

robgul said:


> We have a Brompton Dock at the Stratford-upon-Avon Parkway station (i.e. the station on the edge of town) - according to the chap I've seen a couple of times checking the bikes the usage is almost nil ....



I am not surprised useage is almost nil, I am not aware of it being there and it seems that Brompton don't know about it either with the nearest docks listed as being Birmingham. https://www.bromptonbikehire.com/docks


----------

